# Warcraft3.FT-Can't join friends game on bnet(but can see on list)



## frosties (Jan 20, 2008)

I can join everyone elses games and they can all join mine, its just me and my friend who can't join eachothers games. We have tried turning our firewalls off, but that didnt work. 

The weird thing is that we can both see eachothers games on the list, its just that when I try to join, I get an error message saying 'you have typed in the wrong game name or the creator has cancelled the game'. He did not cancel the game during this time.

We're both from Australia and we never had this sort of connection problem before... no lan, just internet connection.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to why this is only happening to his games?? -0-;; I can join every game on that list except for his..

Some advice or help would be greatly appreciated.
P.S both of our computers and warcraft versions are up to date and qualified official versions.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

does he,or you have a router?if so you most likely need to set up port forwarding to host a game.


----------



## Treveo (Feb 13, 2008)

Same problem here, did you solved it?


----------

